# The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*

						Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Anne Moss gelten für The Matrix 4 bereits als bestätigt. Doch Fans müssen sich darauf gefasst machen, dass Schauspieler Hugo Weaving kein Comeback als Agent Smith feiern wird. Terminliche Probleme seien der Grund dafür, wie der Schauspieler nun in einem Gespräch verrät.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*


----------



## robbe (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*

Lächerlich, für diese Rolle gehören alle anderen Termine abgesagt.


----------



## Ripcord (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*

Sehe ich auch so.

Und wie viele Jahre hatten die jetzt Zeit um das zu planen? 

Wenn das so anfängt sinken meine Erwartungen ins bodenlose. Vielleicht sollten die Jack Sparrow fragen ob er die Rolle übernimmt...


----------



## IceGamer (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*

Ich frag mich, wie man überhaupt Erwartungen an den Film haben kann...

Matrix 1 war genial und damals etwas völlig Neues. 2+3 waren dagegen nur noch unnützer Schrott um Geld zu machen. Die hätte man sich sparen können und so wird es auch mit 4 laufen. Ich erwarte da gar nichts, außer nem völlig aufgeblähten Michael-Bay Film mit sinnlosen Handlungssträngen.


----------



## SoldierShredder (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*



robbe schrieb:


> Lächerlich, für diese Rolle gehören alle anderen Termine abgesagt.


Hugo Weaving ist insofern sowieso ein komischer, komplizierter Kerl...der auch sehr gerne aufs Geld schaut. Die eigentlichen Projekte sind im eigentlich wurscht. War dasselbe mit Marvel. Daher find ich die News weniger überraschend.


----------



## Kondar (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*



IceGamer schrieb:


> Ich frag mich, wie man überhaupt Erwartungen an den Film haben kann...
> 
> Matrix 1 war genial und damals etwas völlig Neues. 2+3 waren dagegen nur noch unnützer Schrott um Geld zu machen. Die hätte man sich sparen können und so wird es auch mit 4 laufen. Ich erwarte da gar nichts, außer nem völlig aufgeblähten Michael-Bay Film mit sinnlosen Handlungssträngen.




und leider auch die Wick Teile 2 + 3.
Die waren zwar besser als Matrix 2+3 aber am ersten Teil kammen die auch nicht ran.

Ich erwarte also nichts von den beiden Filmen und lasse mich dann lieber (hoffendlich!) bei nem Videoabend positiv überraschen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*

Gibt es halt einen Agent Smith 2.0.
Ob es gut ist oder nicht.... abwarten. 
Ich finde es gut, da man ja noch hoffen darf, erwarten tue ich nichts.


----------



## beastyboy79 (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*

Hm, Matrix 4. Ich habe da ein ganz mieses Gefühl. Kann man die Serie nicht einfach so abgeschlossen ruhen lassen? Ich hasse unkreative Leichenfledderei, sowohl in der Film- als auch in der Musikbranche. Ich mache meinen Kaffee ja auch nicht vier mal warm, weil dann kann ich damit ne Straße asphaltieren.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*

Mein Gott ey liebe Filmindustrie lass euch mal was neues einfallen,die Zitrone ist schon mehr als ausgepresst und wollt ihr jetzt die Schale verkaufen?Die Geschichte hatte auch ein mehr oder weniger erfreuliches Ende gehabt.
Und was Agent Smith betrifft,alles was ein Anfang hat das hat auch ein Ende,oder?Hieß das nicht so im Film?Warum ein 4ten?Was gibts da noch was einen reizen würde das noch weiter anzusehn?


----------



## Banana-GO (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*

So überflüssig wie Fack ju Göthe 4.


----------



## BigYundol (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*

Soll das ein Pre-Sequel werden?


----------



## RyzA (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*



BigYundol schrieb:


> Soll das ein Pre-Sequel werden?


Es ist die ganze Zeit von einer Fortsetzung die Rede.

Aber ist Trinity nicht in Teil 3 gestorben?
Naja, für die Macher wohl kein Problem sie (aus irgendwelchen Gründen) wieder zum Leben zu erwecken.
Oder es ist wirklich ein Pre-Sequel, wie auch immer das aussehen mag.

Und noch zum Topic: Interessant ist, dass Hugo Weaving das Theater-Stück wichtiger ist, wofür er bestimmt nur einen Bruchteil des Geldes bekommt.
Das zeigt auf jeden Fall Charakter.


----------



## Finallin (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*



Banana-GO schrieb:


> So überflüssig wie Fack ju Göthe 4.



Wie 1-4. Ganz deiner Meinung.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*



robbe schrieb:


> Lächerlich, für diese Rolle gehören alle anderen Termine abgesagt.


Vielleicht hatte er ja absolut keinen Bock, in einem völlig überflüssigen Film mitzuspielen.


----------



## Nuallan (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*



IceGamer schrieb:


> Matrix 1 war genial und damals etwas völlig Neues. 2+3 waren dagegen nur noch unnützer Schrott um Geld zu machen.



Auch wenn er Welten vom ersten Teil entfernt war fand ich zweiten auch noch sehr gut. Der war seinerzeit ein technisches Meisterwerk und ein extrem guter Action-Film. Wenn der Schrott war, was ist dann bitte Star Wars 9?


----------



## Sirthegoat (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*



IceGamer schrieb:


> Ich frag mich, wie man überhaupt Erwartungen an den Film haben kann...
> 
> Matrix 1 war genial und damals etwas völlig Neues. 2+3 waren dagegen nur noch unnützer Schrott um Geld zu machen. Die hätte man sich sparen können und so wird es auch mit 4 laufen. Ich erwarte da gar nichts, außer nem völlig aufgeblähten Michael-Bay Film mit sinnlosen Handlungssträngen.




Nachplappern ist halt immer einfach und im Trend, erklär doch mal bitte warum Teil 2 und 3 so viel schlechter sind als der erste bisher hat das von den "Hatern" nämlich auf Nachfrage niemand geschafft.


----------



## RyzA (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*

Ich mag auch die ganze Trilogie. So schlecht wie die Fortsetzungen von einigen gemacht werden, sind sie nämlich gar nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*



Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Nachplappern ist halt immer einfach und im Trend, erklär doch mal bitte warum Teil 2 und 3 so viel schlechter sind als der erste bisher hat das von den "Hatern" nämlich auf Nachfrage niemand geschafft.


Wundere mich jedesmal, wenn man das "erklären" muss.

Was gibt es an haarsträubender Story, aberwitzigen Spezialeffekten und überstrapazierter Dramaturgie denn groß zu erklären?


----------



## Sirthegoat (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wundere mich jedesmal, wenn man das "erklären" muss.
> 
> Was gibt es an haarsträubender Story, aberwitzigen Spezialeffekten und überstrapazierter Dramaturgie denn groß zu erklären?



Technisch sind viele Effekte damals wegweisend gewesen und teilweise auch heute noch beeindruckend, klar sind viele CGI Effekte nicht gut gealtert aber wir reden hier vom Jahr 2000 damals ging es schlicht nicht besser. Und die Story muss nicht jedem gefallen, das ein so komplexer Film wie Matrix nicht so ausgeht wie man gerne möchte sollte jetzt nicht sonderlich verblüffen.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*

Die Prämisse, dass Matrix 2 und 3 technisch wegweisend gewesen sein sollen und/oder den damaligen Stand von CGI repräsentieren, höre ich immer wieder. 

Ich glaube die Typen, die das dauernd behaupten, verwechseln das mit dem 1. Teil.


----------



## Nuallan (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Prämisse, dass Matrix 2 und 3 technisch wegweisend gewesen sein sollen und/oder den damaligen Stand von CGI repräsentieren, höre ich immer wieder.



Schon mal überlegt das es vielleicht stimmen könnte und du es deswegen immer wieder hörst? Nur ne Idee..


----------



## Two-Face (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Schon mal überlegt das es vielleicht stimmen könnte und du es deswegen immer wieder hörst? Nur ne Idee..


Der einzige Ort, wo ich das immer wieder höre, ist genau dieses Forum hier. Sonst nirgendwo. 

Andere waren damals wie heute von den gradezu lächerlich überladenen Explosionen und den Wachsfigurengesichtern eher peinlich berührt, als beeindruckt.


----------



## RyzA (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Der einzige Ort, wo ich das immer wieder höre, ist genau dieses Forum hier. Sonst nirgendwo.


Ich habe das schon öfter auch woanders gelesen. In diversen SciFi Communities zum Beispiel.



> Andere waren damals wie heute von den gradezu lächerlich überladenen Explosionen und den Wachsfigurengesichtern eher peinlich berührt, als beeindruckt.


Andere quatschen auch alles nach.

Für dich ist ja Keanu Reeves auch ein schlechter Schausspieler. Ich glaube dann hast du noch nie richtig schlechte Schauspieler gesehen oder kannst das gar nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*



RyzA schrieb:


> Aber ist Trinity nicht in Teil 3 gestorben?
> Naja, für die Macher wohl kein Problem sie (aus irgendwelchen Gründen) wieder zum Leben zu erwecken.



Und genau damit habe ich ein Problem, Charaktere die bereits gestorben sind sollten nicht wiederbelebt werden und die selben Schauspielern in anderen Rollen passt auch nicht so richtig. Mir wäre es lieber der Film würde gar nicht gedreht werden, ich werde ihn mir ziemlich sicher nicht im Kino anschauen.


----------



## RyzA (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und genau damit habe ich ein Problem, Charaktere die bereits gestorben sind sollten nicht wiederbelebt werden und die selben Schauspielern in anderen Rollen passt auch nicht so richtig.


Man könnte auch "Flashbacks" mit ihr drehen oder so.
Mal abwarten was die sich so einfallen lassen haben.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*

Ach, das beschäftigt dich jetzt immernoch oder was?

Ich habe lediglich behauptet, dass Reeves nur Aciton-Rollen wirklich gut kann, sonst aber nichts. Auch da bin ich nicht der einzige.
Ich glaube eher, dass du noch keine wirklich guten Schauspieler gesehen hast. 

Und was Matrix 2 und 3 angeht: Weder waren diese techinsch wegweisend noch dramaturgisch gelungen.
Ellenlanges, pseudophilosophisches Gelaber, überspannte Aciton-Szenen ohne Höhepunkte, abstruse Story und die peinlichste Sex-Szene der jüngeren Filmgeschichte.

Da wundert es mich mehr, dass sich viele darüber wundern, dass sich einige über diese Filme wundern.


----------



## RyzA (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher, dass du noch keine wirklich guten Schauspieler gesehen hast.


Ich habe soviele Serien und Filme gesehen... ich denke schon das gut beurteilen zu können.

Und klar gibt es bessere Schauspieler als Keanu Reeves. Aber er ist nicht so schlecht wie er von einigen immer gemacht wird.
Er kann auch andere Rollen ausser Action spielen.


----------



## RAZORLIGHT (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*

Ohne den richtigen Agent Smith wird das nichts.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe soviele Serien und Filme gesehen... ich denke schon das gut beurteilen zu können.
> 
> Und klar gibt es bessere Schauspieler als Keanu Reeves. Aber er ist nicht so schlecht wie er von einigen immer gemacht wird.
> Er kann auch andere Rollen ausser Action spielen.


Und ich glaube, ebenfalls genug Filme und Serien gesehen zu haben, um schlechte Schauspieler (und Filme) beurteilen zu können.
Wie kommst du darauf, das genau daran festmachen zu wollen?

Ich behaupte auch, dass z.B. Hayden Christensen kein schlechter Schauspieler ist. Ich habe ihn in _Das Haus am Meer_ und in _Shattered Glass_ gesehen, und da hat er einen wirklich guten Job gemacht, wofür er auch viel Kritikerlob bekommen hat. Dass er als junger Schauspieler in Ep2 und 3 so schlecht ausgesehen hat, lag mehr am Drehbuch und der Regie. ^^


----------



## RyzA (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf, das genau daran festmachen zu wollen?



Woran soll man es sonst festmachen? Am gesunden Menschenverstand?



> Dass er als junger Schauspieler in Ep2 und 3 so schlecht ausgesehen hat, lag mehr am Drehbuch und der Regie. ^^


Und warum soll er da so schlecht ausgesehen haben? Auch wieder nachgeplappert?
Ich fand ihn gut in seiner Rolle.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*

Ist das jetzt so eine Masche von dir oder was?
Jeder, der was anderes behauptet, als man selbst, "plappert bloß irgendwas nach"?

Sonst noch irgendwelche Marotten, vor denen du mich besser warnst, bevor ich mich hier auf eine weitere Diskussion mit dir einlasse?


----------



## RyzA (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Sonst noch irgendwelche Marotten, vor denen du mich besser warnst, bevor ich mich hier auf eine weitere Diskussion mit dir einlasse?


Für mich ist diese Diskussion sowieso beendet.
Ist ja auch Geschmacks - und Ansichtssache.


----------



## Nuallan (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und was Matrix 2 und 3 angeht: Weder waren diese techinsch wegweisend noch dramaturgisch gelungen. Ellenlanges, pseudophilosophisches Gelaber, überspannte Aciton-Szenen ohne Höhepunkte, abstruse Story und die peinlichste Sex-Szene der jüngeren Filmgeschichte.



Du übertreibst einfach maßlos. Mach ich selbst ständig, deswegen erkenne ich das sehr gut. 

Gibt es viele wesentlich bessere Filme als Matrix Reloaded? Absolut. Gibt es viele wesentlich schlechtere Filme? Auf jeden Fall. Da du ja ein ach so großer Kenner des Films bist muss ich dir sicher nicht erzählen das Rotten (nicht immer aber meistens) ein ziemlich guter Gradmesser ist, und da kommt zumindest der zweite Teil noch ziemlich gut weg, aus dem schlichten Grund weil er ein ziemlich guter Film ist, ganz gleich was du hier auftischen willst. Ich bleibe dabei. Reloaded war seinerzeit ein technisches Meisterwerk, mit Schwächen über die viele gerne hinweg gesehen haben.

Alleine schon die Tatsache das du Teil 2 + 3 über einen Kamm scherst sagt ne Menge über Art Filme zu bewerten aus. Denn auch wenn beide Filme gleichzeitig gedreht wurden, sind sie doch ziemlich unterschiedlich im Ton und auch der Qualität. Du scheinst das nicht zu wissen. Woher auch. So einen Schrott würdest du ja nie gucken. Ganz schön peinlich als Möchtegern-Cineast wenn du mich fragst.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Du übertreibst einfach maßlos....


Dich scheint das ja ganz schön anzukotzen, dass ich diese Filme dermaßen kritisiere.

Tja, ich habe aber wenigstens - mehrfach - erläutert, wieso diese Filme für zumindest _nicht so gut_ halte. Von den Fans dieser Filme höre ich aber nie was darüber, warum sie denn besser als ihr Ruf sein sollen.
Und was war denn vom "Ton und Qualität" her so großartig unterschiedlich in Teil 2 und 3 gewesen sein? Was gibt es da, dass ich offenbar nicht weiß, obwoh ich die Schinken damals auf DVD und später auf HD-DVD gesehen habe? Kommt von euch auch mal was anderes, als irgendwelche hohlen Prämissen?

Dass man sich dann auch noch über meinen Filmgeschmack (von dem ich kaum glaube, dass du den wirklich kennst) ausgelasswn wird, entbehrt da schon arg jedweglicher Objektivität.


----------



## shootme55 (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*

Soll doch jeder denken was er will. Von mir aus sollen sie einen 4.5.6. Und 7. Teil drehen. Wenn ich ihn nicht mag seh ich ihn maximal ein mal, und wenn er furchtbar ist leugne ich seine Existenz, aber es ist ja nicht so dass die Produzenten von Matrix4 irgendjemand schaden außer den Investoren wenn sie es verbocken.

Ich würd mich jedenfalls auf einen 4. Teil von Indiana Jones freuen. Die ersten 3 waren alle gut, und jetzt wär er alt genug dass er im kalten Krieg nach Atlantis sucht.


----------



## FetterKasten (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*

Ich sehs schon kommen:
Am Ende wacht er dann in seiner Hacker-Wohnung auf und die ganze Matrix Geschichte war nur ein Traum^^


----------



## Kondar (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*

@ Matrix 
War es nicht so das Neo im Teil 1 Supermann oder sogar godlike wurde und im Teil 2 hieß es nur das die Agenten ein "Update" erhalten hätten?
War da auch nicht was mit ~Vampiren die im dritten Teil nicht mehr aufgetaucht sind oder weiter erwähnt wurden?
Also die Specialeffekte und Co. war ja alles (für mich) völlig i.O: aber die ~ Story (warum überhaupt Menschen als ~Energielieferant) sorgte spätestens ab Teil 2 nur noch für Kopfschmerzen.
Insgesammt keine schlechten Filme (Teil 2 + 3 ) aber die sind bei mir nicht in den Top 10 Filme.


----------



## restX3 (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*

Kann nur ein Flop werden. Matrix 2 und besonders 3 waren schon nicht mehr besonders gut, und glänzten hauptsächlich mit den Effekten. Das schauspielerrische Highlight war weder Keanu noch Carrie noch Laurence in der Matrix Trilogy. Das war Hugo und der Typ der den Merowinger gespielt hat.


----------



## Daggy82 (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*

Die alte Trilogie ist doch gut so wie sie ist, und was könnte den nach dem Ende vom dritten Teil noch kommen?


----------



## derneuemann (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*



restX3 schrieb:


> Kann nur ein Flop werden. Matrix 2 und besonders 3 waren schon nicht mehr besonders gut, und glänzten hauptsächlich mit den Effekten. Das schauspielerrische Highlight war weder Keanu noch Carrie noch Laurence in der Matrix Trilogy. Das war Hugo und der Typ der den Merowinger gespielt hat.



Das Art Design war vielleicht sehr gut, aber die Effekte selbst waren er nicht so gut umgesetzt.


----------



## Buggi85 (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*

Matrix 1 war top. Der zweite hatte zwar noch Coolness, aber eigentlich war es übertriebene Effekthascherei mit Dialogen die den Film für manche unantastbar machen.

Der dritte war dann für mich auch der schlechteste. Zu viel reale Welt mit dem Angriff der Maschinen und auch sonst irgendwie einfach kein gutes Finale gewesen.

Kaum vorstellbar wie sie einen 4. Teil auf dem Niveau des 1. abliefern sollen. Ich schätze das wird ein Totalabsturz.



shootme55 schrieb:


> Ich würd mich jedenfalls auf einen 4. Teil von Indiana Jones freuen. Die ersten 3 waren alle gut, und jetzt wär er alt genug dass er im kalten Krieg nach Atlantis sucht.



Indiana Jones und das Königreich des Kristallschädels war doch der 4. Teil.


----------



## RyzA (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*



Buggi85 schrieb:


> Der dritte war dann für mich auch der schlechteste. Zu viel reale Welt mit dem Angriff der Maschinen und auch sonst irgendwie einfach kein gutes Finale gewesen.


Ich fand das gerade gut das auch mehr aus der "realen" Welt gezeigt wurde. Es war ja auch eine reelle Bedrohung.
Nur war halt auch die Frage: war es überhaupt die reale Welt oder eine "Matrix in der Matrix", welche die reale Welt vorgekaukelt hat?
Weil Neo dort ja auch scheinbar Superkräfte hatte. Zumindest teilweise.
Und Agent Smith  konnte dort auch jemanden beeinflussen/manipulieren.


----------



## Acgira (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*



RyzA schrieb:


> Für dich ist ja Keanu Reeves auch ein schlechter Schausspieler. Ich glaube dann hast du noch nie richtig schlechte Schauspieler gesehen oder kannst das gar nicht beurteilen.



Zur Aussage schlechter Schauspieler, kann ich anmerken, wenn ich in einen Film dieser Kategorie mitspielen würde, dann hätte die Welt einen echt miesen Schauspieler erlebt, Aber keine Angst -  zum Glück kann ich dafür sogen, dass es niemals dazu kommen wird.

Ich meine auch dass Keanu Reeves noch ziemlich erträglich ist, trotzdem tendiere ich auch dazu, dass besonders die Anwesenheit von Hugo Weaving die Matrix Trilogie besonders gut getan hat. die Matrix Trilogie beinhaltet aber ziemlich viel gequirlten Unsinn. Zumindest 3 Beispiele die für den Storyverlauf von  großer Bedeutung sind kann ich nennen und beweisen ein hohes Maß an Dämlichkeit.

Menschen als Energieliferant: Die Kolonien mit Brutzellen in denen Menschen gezüchtet werden würden mehr Energie verbrauchen als die gezüchteten Meschen liefern. - die Maschien  müssten als dem Brutsystem sogar Energie zu liefern.  - So wie im Film beschireben und dargestellt ist das einfach totaler Unsinn.
Menschen die tief unter der Erde leben übeleben gänzlich abgeschnitten von der Oberfläche: Unter den Bedingugn wie die Überlebenden in Matrix handeln, könnten sie so etwas nie erfolgreich in de Tat umsetzen.
Menschen die in Brutzellen gezüchtet werden, (vom Ei- oder Embryostadium bis zum Erwachsen sein), sich niemals bewegt haben und dennoch nachdem sie diese Kapsel verlassen sofort über motorsiche Fähigkeiten ohne Beeinträchtigung verfügen - ist einfach unglaubwürdig. Tatsächlich würden bestenfalls muskellose Krüppel diese Brutkapseln verlassen die sich aus eigener Kraft vermutlich kaum bewegen könnten. Außerdem wäre ihr ganze Vertauungssystem nicht in der Lage normales Essen zuvertauen, weil es noch niemals etwas anderes vorgesetzt bekam als Nährflüssigkeiten. Ohne diese Kost würde ein befreiter Körper also binnen weniger Tage verhungern, weil geöhnlihce Nahrung für den untrainierten Vertauungstrakt unverträglich wäre.


----------



## Slezer (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*



SoldierShredder schrieb:


> Hugo Weaving ist insofern sowieso ein komischer, komplizierter Kerl...der auch sehr gerne aufs Geld schaut. Die eigentlichen Projekte sind im eigentlich wurscht. War dasselbe mit Marvel. Daher find ich die News weniger überraschend.


Wer schaut denn bitte nicht gerne aufs geld?


----------



## Mylo (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*

Was soll Agent Smith bitte für eine Rolle noch spielen!? Er wurde gelöscht und das wars. Was sollen auch immer wieder diese ewigen Rückkehrer. Das wird ja dann nie ein ende nehmen.

Die sollten lieber keine fortsetzung machen sondern einfach 3 episoden wie es mit der Matrix begonnen hat. Der Krieg gegen bzw. aufstand der Maschinen aufbau der Matrix usw. Das wäre doch echt interesannt. Wie bei Animatrix.


----------



## shootme55 (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*



Buggi85 schrieb:


> Indiana Jones und das Königreich des Kristallschädels war doch der 4. Teil.



Ich hab keine Ahnung von welchem Film du gerade sprichst. Ich vermute du hast den Ersten Absatz meines Posts nicht gelesen.


Handlungsmäßig ist sowas halt schwer, weil man jetzt ein perfektes Ende hatte. Alle Protagonisten waren tot, die verbleibenden können auf Basis ihres Opfers eine neue Gesellschaft aufbauen, ähnlich wie bei Star Wars Episode 6.
Entweder man erzählt die friedliche Geschichte des Wiederaufbaues die keinen Actionfan interessiert, oder es muss ein neuer Anthagonist gefunden werden oder die Parteien müssen sich wieder zerstreiten. Aber ein neuer Anthagonist würde unglaubwürdig wirken (wie beim Star-Wars Lucas-Kanon) und das neuaufflammen alter Konflikte wirkt aufgewärmt wie z.B. Episode 7-9. 

Was wär den ein potentieller Anthagonist für Matrix 4? Cyberhackeraliens, die die Erde angreifen? 

Ich geb euch einen Plot: Neo ist nicht gestorben, seine Essenz wurde ohne Körper direkt in die Matrix eingespielt, weil er als Anomalie eh nie so ganz daran gebunden war. Seine Macht ist noch gestiegen und er konnte Tote wiedererwecken und erbhat Trinity in der Matrix erschaffen und lebt mit ihr seit 20 Jahren in einer Kleingartensiedlung in Wien Grinzing und schaut den Blümchen beim wachsen zu. Plötzlich klopft ein Mann in schwarzem Anzug an seinen Fichtenholz-Lattenzaun und sagt: Mr. Anderson, die Zeit des Erwachens ist gekommen. Daraufhin wird aus seinem Hawaiihemd ein schwarzer Mantel und seine Crocks zu Springerstiefeln und er fliegt in Supermanmanier einem gewaltigen Computervirusmonster entgegen, dass damit droht die ganze Stadt zu verschlingen...


----------



## Bongripper666 (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*

Finde ich absolut nachvollziehbar. Würde ich mir auch nicht antun wollen. Und nur für das Geld hat er es nicht nötig.

Sehenswert war nur Teil 1, 2+3 habe ich nicht bis zum Ende geschafft.


----------



## Ghostshield (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*



shootme55 schrieb:


> .......
> 
> Was wär den ein potentieller Anthagonist für Matrix 4? Cyberhackeraliens, die die Erde angreifen?
> 
> Ich geb euch einen Plot: Neo ist nicht gestorben, seine Essenz wurde ohne Körper direkt in die Matrix eingespielt, weil er als Anomalie eh nie so ganz daran gebunden war.......



Dann hast du bei Matrix nicht aufgepasst.
selbst wenn die aus der Matrix rausgehen sind die noch in der Matrix.
Die Matrix selber hat drei Ebenen.
Ebene 3 ist die Welt wenn alle in die Matrix gehen.
Ebene 2 ist da wo sie den Aufstand gegen die Maschinen führen.
Ebene eins ist unbekannt und die reale Welt ist auch unbekannt.

Alle Menschen sind nur Programme, Simulation eines Menschen.


----------



## shootme55 (28. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*



Ghostshield schrieb:


> Dann hast du bei Matrix nicht aufgepasst.
> selbst wenn die aus der Matrix rausgehen sind die noch in der Matrix.
> Die Matrix selber hat drei Ebenen.
> Ebene 3 ist die Welt wenn alle in die Matrix gehen.
> ...



Ja da war mal was, aber das hab ich in den 15 Jahren seitdem ich mich intensiv mit den Filmen befasst hab wohl vergessen, leider.

Irgendwie hab ich die Befürchtung dass dieser Grundgedanke, der nicht eindeutig festgehalten wird, beim 4. Teil nicht fortgesetzt wird, einfach weil er zu tiefsinnig wäre. Ich tippe auf ein Actionspektakel ala Transformers Last Knight. Hauptsache viel Dresche und Fliegen wie Superman. Ja bin pessimistisch.


----------



## RyzA (28. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*



Ghostshield schrieb:


> Dann hast du bei Matrix nicht aufgepasst.
> selbst wenn die aus der Matrix rausgehen sind die noch in der Matrix.
> Die Matrix selber hat drei Ebenen.
> Ebene 3 ist die Welt wenn alle in die Matrix gehen.
> ...


Ich finde das sehr spannend und mich würde interessieren wie nun die wirkliche Realität aussieht. Also Ebene 1.


----------



## Inras (28. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*

Matrix braucht keinen Teil 4.... meine Meinung. Lieber was neues mit ähnlichem Setting einfallen lassen oder wenn es denn unbedingt Matrix sein muss, eine Vorgeschichte machen zur Entstehung der Matrix.


----------



## OriginalOrigin (28. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*



> War es nicht so das Neo im Teil 1 Supermann oder sogar godlike wurde und im Teil 2 hieß es nur das die Agenten ein "Update" erhalten hätten?
> War da auch nicht was mit ~Vampiren die im dritten Teil nicht mehr aufgetaucht sind oder weiter erwähnt wurden?]



Von Vampiren weiß ich nichts, aber ja Neo war im 2 Teil wie Supermann, und trotz Update hat er die Agenten wie nix verhauen, dafür waren Rogue Programme für ihm ein "Problem" (wenn man es so nennen kann) Was halt die Agenten total entwertet hat, und das stört mich bis heute ein wenig.
Ich mochte die ständige Bedrohung der Agenten was halt im 2 und 3 Teil fehlte, auch wenn Smith extrem gebufft wurde. Die Hoffnungslosigkeit und Gefahr gegen die Agenten ist das, was ich im 4 Teil wieder sehen möchte. 
Das Neo wieder da ist, lässt sich erklären weil er ja direkt mit dem Zentrum verbunden war als er starb, eine "Essenz ging also wieder zurück zum Ursprung" und eine Kopie ist möglich. Aber warum Trin wieder da ist... die war ja nicht vernetzt war als sie starb.


----------



## Sirthegoat (28. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*

Einfach mal überraschen lassen wenn der vierte Teil so grausam wird wie die neue Star Wars Trilogie kann man es ja einfach ignorieren und gut ist. Von Vampiren wüsste ich aber auch nichts.


----------



## RyzA (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*

Vampire bei Matrix? Das wäre mir auch neu.


----------



## shootme55 (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*



RyzA schrieb:


> Vampire bei Matrix? Das wäre mir auch neu.



Im Nachtlokal des Franzosen. Da gabs auch Werwölfe.



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde das sehr spannend und mich würde interessieren wie nun die wirkliche Realität aussieht. Also Ebene 1.



Kennst du "The 13th Floor"?
Vielleicht ist das ganze Matrix-Universum nur eine Simulation...


----------



## RyzA (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Im Nachtlokal des Franzosen. Da gabs auch Werwölfe.


Krass. Das ist mir nie aufgefallen.




> Kennst du "The 13th Floor"?
> Vielleicht ist das ganze Matrix-Universum nur eine Simulation...


Den Film wollte ich immer mal sehen, bin ich irgendwie nie zu gekommen.
Aber ich hole das noch nach.


----------



## Sirthegoat (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Im Nachtlokal des Franzosen. Da gabs auch Werwölfe.
> .



Gestern angeschaut wüste nicht wo es die geben sollte. Generell ist da aber viel "verkleidetes Volk" unterwegs, nicht jeder der da ne Gasmaske trägt hat vor einer Giftgasattacke Angst.


----------



## shootme55 (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*



Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Gestern angeschaut wüste nicht wo es die geben sollte. Generell ist da aber viel "verkleidetes Volk" unterwegs, nicht jeder der da ne Gasmaske trägt hat vor einer Giftgasattacke Angst.



Monica Bellucci erschießt sie mit den Worten "sehr schwer zu löschen - Silberkugel" oder so ähnlich. Und das Orakel erzählt von diesen Programmen mit Fehlfunktionen. Aber ich glaub ich muss mir den Film auch nochmal genau ansehen, explizit von Vampiren is glaub ich nicht die rede sondern nur von Geistergeschichten. Is scho lang her.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Matrix 4: Hugo Weaving kehrt nicht als Agent Smith zurück*

Vampire, übrigens genauso wie Werwölfe o.ä. waren Überbleibsel aus den fünf "Vorgängermatrizen", die der Merowinger vor der Löschung gerettet hat. 
Solchen Typen begegnet man übrigens auch in ein gewissen Matrix-Videospiel aus dem Jahr 2003...


----------

